# OH H-PERM



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2011)

i found out about this before i can solve the cube and here it is R L' U2 R' L F' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F it realy works try it


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 5, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> i found out about this before i can solve the cube and here it is R L' U2 R' L F' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F it realy works try it


You do know there's a much easier one right?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> You do know there's a much easier one right?


 ya but i like this one better


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Sep 5, 2011)

R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2.

It's fast if you can do OH double trigger R2.


----------



## Hovair (Sep 5, 2011)

I Use M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2


----------



## Vinny (Sep 5, 2011)

Hovair said:


> I Use M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2


 
Doing that OH is extremely awkward.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 5, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Doing that OH is extremely awkward.


 
Unless you do table abuse.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2011)

Hovair said:


> I Use M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2


 
impossible to move the m slice with one hand


----------



## Hershey (Sep 5, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> impossible to move the m slice with one hand


 


Michael Womack said:


> lol


 
Seriously dude?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJKXOPbIipI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3fGelHdkXo&feature=channel_video_title

A lot of people use R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 though.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 5, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> impossible to move the m slice with one hand


 
Lolno.

By the way, that alg is terrible.


----------



## JyH (Sep 5, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> impossible to move the m slice with one hand


 


Spoiler


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 5, 2011)

I can sub2 with M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 these days.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I can sub2 with M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 these days.


 
OH or 2 handed


----------



## Hershey (Sep 5, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I can sub2 with M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 these days.


 
I average like 22 seconds OH or less and I still can't sub 2 H perm! What do you average, 17-19 seconds OH?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I average like 22 seconds OH or less and I still can't sub 2 H perm! What do you average, 17-19 seconds?


 
around 2 min not that much of a OH solver


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 5, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> OH or 2 handed



OH



Hershey said:


> I average like 22 seconds OH or less and I still can't sub 2 H perm! What do you average, 17-19 seconds OH?


 
18-19. You can't sub2 H perm because you don't have kirhax.


----------



## Owen (Sep 5, 2011)

You should call it the "OH-perm"!


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2011)

Owen said:


> You should call it the "OH-perm"!


 
lol why


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 5, 2011)

I can sub 2 H perm OH also with M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2.

And M' U2 M Y' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2


----------



## Hershey (Sep 5, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> R L' U2 R' L F' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F





Cool Frog said:


> M' U2 M Y' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2


 
Same algs actually.


----------



## emolover (Sep 5, 2011)

Please stop making so many threads.

Its not like this alg is innovative and any of the top people are going to use it. Just because you made it, doesn't mean its good.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 5, 2011)

Also I'd like to say that I don't like the term 'Table Abuse'.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Same algs actually.


 not realy the M'U2 M Y' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 is different


----------



## Hershey (Sep 5, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> not realy the M'U2 M Y' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 is different


 


Michael Womack said:


> R L' U2 R' L F' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F


 =

R L' U2 R' L y' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R =
x M U2 x' M' y' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R

Hmmm, a little bit. Not really though.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 5, 2011)

i use r2 R2 U r2 R2 U2 r2 R2 U r2 R2 not very good but it works


----------



## JyH (Sep 5, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> i use r2 R2 U r2 R2 U2 r2 R2 U r2 R2 not very good but it works


 
If it's not very good, then why would you use it?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 5, 2011)

JyH said:


> If it's not very good, then why would you use it?


 
Too lazy to learn a better alg, maybe?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 5, 2011)

JyH said:


> If it's not very good, then why would you use it?


 
i just pulled a muscle doing OH..... and i just didn't feel like learning more algorithms


----------



## Hovair (Sep 5, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> impossible to move the m slice with one hand


 
Not impossible.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 5, 2011)

[(R2U2)*3,U] isn't that hard to learn though >_>


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> i just pulled a muscle doing OH..... and i just didn't feel like learning more algorithms


 
lol well then learn later


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 5, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Also I'd like to say that I don't like the term 'Table Abuse'.


 
When I think about it, it is implying that using the table is a negative action and stirs the commotion of it being cheating. Any suggestions on what it should be called (everyone not just kir)? 

I'll throw one out there and say 'tabling'?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 5, 2011)

Athefre suggested 'table assistance'. I like it.

Would be nice to have a COOL name though. Like SURFACE SURFING or something.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 5, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Athefre suggested 'table assistance'. I like it.
> 
> Would be nice to have a COOL name though. Like SURFACE SURFING or something.



A cool name would be pretty awesome. Attractive and appealing. Table assistance sounds too professional.


----------



## Athefre (Sep 5, 2011)

Often something that sounds cool now, feels lame later.


----------



## Jostle (Sep 5, 2011)

ur lame

i like tablin'


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 5, 2011)

'Tabling' is pretty cool (I think I prefer this one; simple and precise, and no implication of 'negative' action), and 'surface surfing' is lol. 

OT: As for the OH H-perm, I can easily sub-3, with occasional sub-2s with tabling.


----------



## aminayuko (Sep 5, 2011)

how did you find that alg? it just isn't good for OH. being a fridrich user, i usually use "tabling" (i would like to call it "surfacing")
for my H-perm and Z-perm OH. i mean, ithink you should call that alg. done, no offence. how do you think other people are going to use that alg? it ends up just other people using a 2-gen alg for OH rather than yours. i'm sorry, but it is better off inventing an alg that people commonly use.try again.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> how did you find that alg? it just isn't good for OH. being a fridrich user, i usually use "tabling" (i would like to call it "surfacing")
> for my H-perm and Z-perm OH. i mean, ithink you should call that alg. done, no offence. how do you think other people are going to use that alg? it ends up just other people using a 2-gen alg for OH rather than yours. i'm sorry, but it is better off inventing an alg that people commonly use.try again.


 
the way i learned howt solve the cube


----------



## tx789 (Sep 5, 2011)

I just use the some algs for 2h and oh which means the odd slice moves when I get Z or H perm or some of the few oll (34 ish) that has M or S four. THen I use the tabel more for pll


----------



## Hershey (Sep 5, 2011)

Or you could just learn OH PLL.


----------



## Weston (Sep 5, 2011)

Why is everyone saying that this alg is terrible? It's not.
It's just not as good as the RU one.
My RU alg is about 1.8 atm.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2011)

Weston said:


> Why is everyone saying that this alg is terrible? It's not.
> It's just not as good as the RU one.


 
ya i know but it may seem longer but once you use it alot youll get use to the R moves


----------



## qqwref (Sep 5, 2011)

(x') r R U2 R' r' u' U' R2 U u

/thread

EDIT: Found a better one:
(R U R U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' U R U' R U' R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R) U (R U R U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' U R U' R U' R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R) U'


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 5, 2011)

qqwref said:


> EDIT: Found a better one:
> (R U R U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' U R U' R U' R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R) U (R U R U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' U R U' R U' R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R) U'


 
I can't believe I didn't mess it up while executing


----------



## Hershey (Sep 5, 2011)

qqwref said:


> EDIT: Found a better one:
> (R U R U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' U R U' R U' R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R) U (R U R U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' U R U' R U' R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R) U'


 
Or maybe
(U2′ R U R U’ R U2 R U’ R' U’ R U R’ U' R’ U R U’ R U’ R U R U’ R' U’ R' U’ R U’ R) U (U2′ R U R U’ R U2 R U’ R' U’ R U R’ U' R’ U R U’ R U’ R U R U’ R' U’ R' U’ R U’ R)


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Or maybe
> (U2′ R U R U’ R U2 R U’ R' U’ R U R’ U' R’ U R U’ R U’ R U R U’ R' U’ R' U’ R U’ R) U (U2′ R U R U’ R U2 R U’ R' U’ R U R’ U' R’ U R U’ R U’ R U R U’ R' U’ R' U’ R U’ R)


 
that is way 2 long for me to memorize


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 5, 2011)

I use S R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R S'. MAD SKILZ.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> I use S R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R S'. MAD SKILZ.


 
what par of the cube gets tun when you do the S move


----------



## emolover (Sep 5, 2011)

qqwref said:


> EDIT: Found a better one:
> (R U R U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' U R U' R U' R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R) U (R U R U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' U R U' R U' R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R) U'


 
That took me 25.52 seconds to execute 2H and 35.95 to do OH.


----------



## JyH (Sep 5, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> what par of the cube gets tun when you do the S move


 
the S slice


----------



## Hershey (Sep 5, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> *W*hat par*t* of the cube gets tu*r*n*ed* when you do the S move*?*


 
Fixed


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 5, 2011)

emolover said:


> That took me 25.52 seconds to execute 2H and 35.95 to do OH.



31.57 OH, but I do OH right handed so I did a zed' rotation then did it like, U L U L' U L2 U L' etc.

26.30 2hayche.



Hershey said:


> Fixed*.*



Fixed.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 6, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> what par of the cube gets tun when you do the S move


 
between F and B


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 6, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> what par of the cube gets tun when you do the S move


 
An S is the middle layer between F and B. 
S = (y) M
S' = (y) M'


----------



## Julian (Sep 6, 2011)

qqwref hperm: 16.08 2H, 20.75 OH.

oh snap.


----------



## emolover (Sep 6, 2011)

Julian said:


> qqwref hperm: 16.08 2H, 20.75 OH.
> 
> oh snap.


 
How many times did you do it before you got those times?

I only did it once for both and I think that is the same for ben.


----------



## Julian (Sep 6, 2011)

emolover said:


> How many times did you do it before you got those times?
> 
> I only did it once for both and I think that is the same for ben.


Yeah, I know  I just felt like posting anyway. Maybe 4 or 5 for each?


----------



## timelonade (Sep 6, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Unless you do table abuse.


 
This made me lol..


----------

